# Optimum Nutrition



## CJMAJOR (Feb 18, 2002)

Does anyone know about the optimum Nutrition Brand? Whether this is a good brand or a brand to stay away with. I see some stores are really promoting their whey protein but I have never tried their brand with any product. I would like a little feed back about this company whether its good or bad! Thanks


----------



## Orange357 (Feb 18, 2002)

I like Optimum cheap and great quality for the price- I didnt like the ECA though otherwise its cool


----------



## Rob_NC (Feb 19, 2002)

I've heard it's the only supplement company recognized by the FDA.  Their whey powder is cheap and tastes good.  I'll trust Optimum over EAS anyday.


----------



## craig777 (Feb 19, 2002)

I agree, that is what I buy. It is cheaper and seems to give results. I have the Optimum Nutrition Creatine powder, Glutamine powder, and whey protein.


----------



## SteveDeBeave (Feb 19, 2002)

I also use Optimum Whey, chocolate!    


Best price I found was on Ebay.  If I buy 10lbs at a time it ends up being $27.00 for 5lbs. 

Steve


----------



## Chalcedony (Feb 19, 2002)

well i know which one to get next time i run out


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 19, 2002)

I use Optimum Nutrition Pro-Complex protein powder.  I would recommend it to anyone.    It's good for farting, too.


----------



## dmxracing (Feb 19, 2002)

Optimum Nutrition products are great...  Especially the prices...  I use ON Whey, ON Pro-Meal and ON Creatine...  You can find great prices on ON products at:

www.thepowerstore.com

www.jesupgym.com


Later...


----------



## kuso (Feb 19, 2002)

I like thier chocolate as well, but be warned, the strawberry tastes discusting!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I use Optimum Nutrition Pro-Complex protein powder.  I would recommend it to anyone.    It's good for farting, too.





> Its good for farting....


 the real reason we take protien.........the fart game...j/k..i like optimun's whey and pro complex...and yes kuso ,there strawberry is hard to get used to...


----------



## kuso (Feb 20, 2002)

The pro-complex gave me major stomach pains everytime I took it ( the whole 5.28lb of it )!!

I switched my blend to ProV60 and have had no problems, it tastes better, and includes casein!


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> The pro-complex gave me major stomach pains everytime I took it ( the whole 5.28lb of it )!!
> 
> I switched my blend to ProV60 and have had no problems, it tastes better, and includes casein!


i'm gonna have try some of that when i run out,thanks Kuso...


----------



## craig777 (Feb 20, 2002)

Who makes ProV60?

Boy, I will tell you what. I eat so much protein during the day and get so much gas, that my wife has 20 candles going in the house. It is so funny, I know that she doesn't think that it is. What do you guys do for the gas, and let it fly is not an appropriate response?


----------



## ossiferdawkins (Feb 20, 2002)

why wouldnt let it fly be appropriate hee hee! I just either wait until no one is around or go where people aint and let it go. Heck my dog gets up off of the couch and moves to the other couch across the room. All my male dogs get all goofy. Like telling a hilarious joke to a bunch of clowns.  The wife gets upset when I do it going down the road. Especially when its cold outside. Too cold to open the window in a moving vehicle LOL haha!


----------



## craig777 (Feb 20, 2002)

I guess that is an option, albeit a lonely one.


----------



## kuso (Feb 20, 2002)

ProV60 is made by Larada.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 26, 2002)

I think Optimum is on of the best quality companies out there. Like others said, they are fair priced, taste good, and according to test run by Jeff Everson in Planet Muscle(great magazine!-Buy it) Their quality of protein was among the highest. I use the whey and pro complex and love both!


----------



## bbluemz02 (Mar 2, 2002)

Optimun nutrition is owned and operated by  Mike and Tony Costello who are both veterans in the supplement industry. It has done a good job at marketing with integrity.


----------



## Rob_NC (Mar 4, 2002)

I just ordered 20lbs. of Optimum Whey from DPSNutrition.com for $100 shipped. That's not too bad!


----------



## kuso (Mar 4, 2002)

Hope it wasn`t strawberry!!!!


----------



## Rob_NC (Mar 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Hope it wasn`t strawberry!!!!




NOPE, chocolate all the way!  Strawberry makes me gag!


----------



## kuso (Mar 4, 2002)

That makes two of us!


----------



## Macnsmack (Mar 4, 2002)

*optimum whey protein*

Best whey protein I have tried....


----------



## SteveDeBeave (Mar 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> I just ordered 20lbs. of Optimum Whey from DPSNutrition.com for $100 shipped. That's not too bad!



How did you get that price??

It shows $103.96 on their site and that's *not* including shipping???
I was going to get a couple of 10lb bags but their shipping was way up there.  Found a better deal on Ebay.


----------



## Rob_NC (Mar 5, 2002)

I may have gotten that price because I'm close to where they ship it from.  The 10lb bags are cheaper than the 5 lb tubs.  The only qualm I have about buying off ebay is where the stuff comes from. I've seen alot of supplements sold at discount because the truck that was delivering them wrecked or something and the original buyer refused the shipment. Sorta like an unclaimed freight store.


----------



## bigheath (Mar 5, 2002)

Best buy for the money man


----------



## dase78 (Mar 6, 2002)

I love EAS


----------

